# Opera disco.... yes, really, Opera Disco



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A greatest hits of opera to a disco beat. Mind you, the singers aren't first class by any measure, BUT is rather fun to get an idea how it could be with a really top notch singer as the star. I am one of those sick individuals who longed for something like this. Forgive me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Now I know what "queen of the night" really means.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven referred to Johanna, his brother Kaspar's wife, as "queen of the night." He had a pretty specific meaning in mind.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Funnier than Florence Foster Jenkins!

N.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


>


to say 'horrible' would be not enough... all the opera talks before and now this?



Seattleoperafan said:


> I am one of those sick individuals who longed for something like this.


that could only happen if one takes opera completely wrong.



Seattleoperafan said:


> Forgive me.


but there's a limit to everything...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A greatest hits of opera to a disco beat. Mind you, the singers aren't first class by any measure, BUT is rather fun to get an idea how it could be with a really top notch singer as the star. I am one of those sick individuals who longed for something like this. Forgive me.


Having heard Ethel Merman's attempt at disco I can't say I've ever "longed for " something like this, but it did make me smile.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I did say don't take opera seriously! :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

:the only one that really worked ( for me) was the dance remix of Sarah Brightman's Phantom of the Opera . It was very pretty and had operatic sounding singing. It was ecstatic in the clubs. One could also mention Yma Sumac's Mambo, with her stratospheric coloratura: 



. There was Malcom McLaren's Madame Butterfly 



, but it was too slow. This one I posted to start this thread of course is supremely silly. I LOVED LOVED opera, but back in the day when I was handsome and I didn't have a regular job I had to wake up for, I danced at the disco 3 to 4 nights a week and I still listen to retro disco as a drive in heavy traffic several times a week. It makes me feel wonderful!!!! I hope none of you are as confused as me! I had many gay friends 30 years ago who loved both opera and dance music like me, but I am the only one I know of who survived the Plague. Most of my gay friend's are listening to Maria and Joan in heaven now. My only gay friend who survived that era shudders at the thought of dance music that is not Broadway LOL!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> :the only one that really worked ( for me) was the dance remix of Sarah Brightman's Phantom of the Opera . It was very pretty and had operatic sounding singing. It was ecstatic in the clubs. One could also mention Yma Sumac's Mambo, with her stratospheric coloratura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Phantom already has a thumping bass track anyway, so it works well/ I rather liked the Tiesto Carmina Burana which followed it.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

These classical disco confections were all the rage back in the day. There were a whole series of them in the UK called "Hooked on classics". My first opera cassette was their Night at the Opera tape which I bought because it had all the really well known arias on it, however when I got home and realised what it was it went straight back to the shop. Here's a taster from YouTube:






N.


----------

